# Training dog to poop in yard.



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Well I would personally take him to a specific spot of the yard and tell him "go potty" or whatever command you use. When he does his business, praise and give him a treat. You'll have to do this more than once of course to get the message across, but it'll work. 

My dog has been trained to eliminate on our grass, though he's ventured off to the cement the past couple weeks and eliminated there a handful of times. I never used the leash to tell him to eliminate, I brought him to the grass since day 1 and he's gone there automatically ever since, for the most part. I used alot praise, like I was throwing him a party, and gave him a treat.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

This only potty at home training blow up in my face.

When Cozy (yorkie) was a puppy she only pooped/peed on her grass at home- No other surface ever. She held everything for over 18 hours the first time we took a trip. She refused to pee or poop anywhere. She was less than 8 months old at the time and would only hold it for 2-4 hrs normally at home. She finally went pee but only because she exploded. Poor Lucky (golden) was shooting blanks peeing so that she could smell his and it be familiar. He got the runs from us saying go potty so many times to her. It was a great vacation except for my poop puppy being constipated and unable to freely pee. She still does not potty during walks but will potty only on grass when we travel.

Lucy even at home only pees on top of someone else's pee. Zoey was the same way but it could only be Cozy's or Roxy's 

Roxy and Buddy both says it is outside so I will potty here . I prefer this best- Grass, rocks, concrete, dirt, leaves, etc. they don't care.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

I see your point. Your dog is almost complete opposite of mine. Cody has no problem to pee in the yard, but he won't poop there. It is nice that he keeps his headquarters clean, but sometimes it would be handy if he just went in the backyard, e.g. when I went on vacation last year or I was thinking one day I could get sick or break my leg or whatever and then what am I going to do? 





MikaTallulah said:


> This only potty at home training blow up in my face.
> 
> When Cozy (yorkie) was a puppy she only pooped/peed on her grass at home- No other surface ever. She held everything for over 18 hours the first time we took a trip. She refused to pee or poop anywhere. She was less than 8 months old at the time and would only hold it for 2-4 hrs normally at home. She finally went pee but only because she exploded. Poor Lucky (golden) was shooting blanks peeing so that she could smell his and it be familiar. He got the runs from us saying go potty so many times to her. It was a great vacation except for my poop puppy being constipated and unable to freely pee. She still does not potty during walks but will potty only on grass when we travel.
> 
> ...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd pick up his poop when you are out walking him and put it in your backyard. Do that with three or four of them so the scent is there. Eventually he should go and when he does, praise him. It also helps if they have a cue. My dogs know that go potty means it's time to go potty, which helps immensely when I am traveling with them and I need to get all three of them pottied, especially with the last potty at night.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

fostermom said:


> I'd pick up his poop when you are out walking him and put it in your backyard. Do that with three or four of them so the scent is there. Eventually he should go and when he does, praise him. It also helps if they have a cue. My dogs know that go potty means it's time to go potty, which helps immensely when I am traveling with them and I need to get all three of them pottied, especially with the last potty at night.


That sound good. I am going to start tomorrow and will post here how it goes.


----------

